# I killed it



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I deleted all the files on my magellan gps model 5220. Where can I download the files to make it run again?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.smartgpseco.com/#sign/sign_in


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

It says "no device detected."


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

My pc can see it but the website can't


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

If I could find the files to run my gps, I would download them to my pc then transfer to my gps.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Must go to the site using the Chrome Browser.


----------

